# My Ipamorelin and CJC 1295 w/o DAC experience



## Mr.Ruke (Mar 18, 2015)

yo yo

Trying to keep it short but,

I started an Ipamorelin with CJC1295w/oDAC cycle

Every night before sleep

Post Running

and after Work

My initial motivation to use peps to enhance recovery from my workload. I work oilfield as a pit cleaner 50-80 hours a week, doing things I never thought were possible by me. Working 10-25hour shifts (yes we pass the legal 16hour limit all the time) carrying 50, 80 and 100 pound hoses and shoveling almost non stop. My body feels the grind and my mind does too especially being awake so long while laboring. I figured it'd be more healthy to enhance HGH pulses to protect my body and my brain. So that's what I wanted. To prevent injury and ease and lessen fatigue.

Bought just 2mg of each to test if product was legitimate, Ive seen that a lot of peps can be weak or strong, but not normally 100% stated strength since they are not pharm grade. I'm sure many will argue against but I had no labs done. I just tested for a head-rush and to self evaluate my sleep over the next days and weeks.

Im 160lb so I started with 75mcg each. The head-rush was close to immediate, about 3-5 minutes after pinning. Pretty strong too. So a good sign at least one of the peps was good. For sleep, I noticed more how differently I awoke over the sleep itself. By that i mean I had no difference in dreams, but after awaking I felt more refreshed and ready to go. No different than if you by chance got that kind of sleep naturally, just happening almost every time now. I'd also dose the same amount after a work shift and after a jog. I work 4-5 days a week and jog maybe a day less. Within 2 days my muscles felt tighter. Not a placebo effect. It felt like a dosed a little creatine, with no bloat. Nothing else different with typical soreness or fatigue.

After a few weeks I had my dose upped to 100mcg for easier measuring mostly, and around the same time my head-rushes were getting less and less intense and started wondering if my newer vials were weaker. I read they would start to go away with time so I kept using what I had left anyway.

Around week 5 or so I started being in better moods. Just felt lighter ya know, physically and mentally. Generally had a lot more energy and sex drive was for sure increasing. Grinding away at work takes a toll on the bedroom, i can perform, just don't have a desire like before. Muscles felt good too, especially joints and tendons. Just walking around the Rigs I could feel my body becoming more rigid.

Week 11 I am certain these are the real deal. I look like I lift weights again. Muscle has noticeable definition, nothing crazy, maybe gained a pound or two but a v-shape is coming back. I am stronger day to day. I can lift a little more and more often. Nothing crazy but again very noticeable. Im leaner for sure and weight only decreased ~2lb~. Tendons and joints feel great. Barely any soreness day to day. I noticed in the bathroom one day my eye lashes were growing, length and amount I have. I am as horny as I was before this job. Its a good feeling to have that desire again. My mind feels clearer and sharper. Iv been asked if I started lifting again as well. My hands feet elbows and knees are the biggest gainers in comfort and strength.

If youre on the fence if peptides work for your goal of recovery and regeneration, they do work as long as your source is good. Takes a couple months to start to notice, but it will be undeniable.

Before everything seems rosey. I have stopped taking them about at the 12 week mark.

I have either grown existing moles and freckles to a larger and now noticeable level. Or I have grown new ones.

Mostly on my back, but some on my arms and stomach and chest.

The largest on my body is on my back(half the size of 'pea'), and there was nothing there 2 months ago.

Most of them have I have noticed just in the past couple weeks. Went from noticing one or two to 'wow, i have at least 10 new ones since i last looked'.

I did live in Florida from 3-13 with a backyard pool, I have a history of UV exposure and my share of sunburns, but never any severe ones. Could just have dormant freckles and moles.

Im not too worried. I have stopped dosing. I am awaiting my new health insurance to clear and will be checked as soon as i can.

I am still my normal winter pale in skin tone. I know MT2 can darken and increase moles but you also get darker skin. So I dont think one peptide is MT2 accidentally.

Please use caution with GH GHRP and anything increasing IGF1 levels. May not cause cancer to start. But it can enhance a cancers growth.

When Im cleared, if I run these peps again it would only be after work or a workout at 50mcg, when my muscles can soak up more IGF to keep less going elsewhere.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wow glad you kept it short......

the problem you have with looking at IGF-1 levels is true but only if you raise them consistently, using a GHRP with a GHRH such as CJC1295 w/o DAC does not raise IGF-1 levels consistently there is no risk with IGF-1 levels with this combo.

now if you are using high doses of GH (10+) ed or CJC1295 with DAC then yes what you have eluded to can happen due ti the consistently raise IGF-1 levels but with GH pulsing this is not an issue


----------

